# May Waiting Game Pt 5



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New Home!

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI  14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04 
Laine Clomid 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Ladies!

Congratulations to Kim and Joanne - fantastic news  

Big hugs to Janice - I'm so sorry for your news 

Clare, Murtle and Gail - it's your turn next!! Lots of finger crossing for you for tomorrow's results!!
   

Love Ange x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

nearly the end of my 2ww!!!

every day is a bonus!

may home test tomorrow? i know i shouldn't, but i am home testing friday for hospital anyway.

have still some cramps, but very dull, they seem different, maybe its all in the mind?

still have sore-ish boobies, no spots (unusual)

just have to wait i guess!

good luck to fellow testers! congrats & cuddles to others x

Zoe x


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi girls,
I've been lurking around here for a few days scared to post anything in case it was somehow bad luck(?!), but would love to join this thread.

On my first ICSI attempt. Disappointingly, only produced 3 eggs but managed to get 2 embryos ( A Grade 1 and a Grade 2) put back last Thursday 13th May. Will be testing in a week - May 26th- sounds like such a long time away.

I am English, but live in Amsterdam and we don't get Cyclogest here but another equally evil progesterone supplement ( progestan) which produces all those horrible deceptive side-effects like very sore boobs, extremely tired etc.

Anyway, good luck to all you girls out there. Nice to know we are not alone in going through this.

Love Monica


----------



## NC (May 18, 2004)

Hi all,

another day, I'm always afraid to get up in the mornings and go to the bathroom in case its bad news. Stii hangin in there.
Looks like I test the same day as you AngeK and Monica. Im so tempted to by a test for everyday, so hard not to. The sympoms are still loweer abdominal cramps - quite mild, but how do you know wether its AF or ++ive.
This is so difficult, one minute wonedering how to cope if it fails and the next imagining twins. Talk about a roller coaster ride.

R you going to test early ANGEK??


Good luck to todays testers, congrats to the Positives and hugs to the others.

NC


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

I know how you feel NC !

I test a day before you do.....i am walking around like a headless chicken. I can't seem to keep myself together !

I am tempted to buy a test, it will have to be behind my DH's back - he wants me to wait.......i can't !

I haven't had any pains, although i don't usually with my AF. I am having hot flushes though, that's usually a sign that my AF is arriving.

Fingers crossed.

Had to go back into hospital for a scan this morning - i've got mild OHSS, my tummy is huge ! can't fit into any of my work clothes without undoing the buttons and zips and wearing long shirts to cover my tummy ! 

Thinking of you all,

Sarz


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Gail, Murtle, Claire and Laine (SueL - Laine's day too)

HEAPS OF LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW!!

Fee xxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

NC - I know exactly what you mean - I couldn't sleep the other night convinced that I was having twins and worrying about what pushchair to buy! So the next morning I started looking on the internet and got myself clued up!!

I'm also very tempted to test early and have thought of buying a bumper pack of tests to test everyday - not very sensible though is it??!!! I don't want to test early but who knows how I'll feel in a few days.

Hi Monica - welcome to the wait!!!

Love Ange x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

It's been a couple of days since posting last, and boy do you guys keep this thread moving!

Sarz - I'm with you on the 'larger' front. First day back at work for me after ET last Sunday and struggled to find anything I could wear that was smart enough and doesn't cut me in half!! It's only bloating, but with the crampy pains as well it means it's more uncomfortable than normal. Wish I could wear my track pants!!!!! 

It's been a weird couple of days and once again am finding the  Cyclogest an absolute nightmare. I'm glad to get back to work to take my mind off it all, although I'm not really interested in being here either.

I'm trying to do everything differently from last time - it amazes me how superstitious I've become! Nearly bought my hpt yesterday (a little early!) but didn't as DH wasn't with me!!

Only 1 embie so no fear of twins but am jealous of you guys dreaming, as I seem not to be getting any sleep at the moment - and that's now a vicious circle as I'm stressed by no sleep, and so that's making me more restless than before..... ^furious^
Even practising my tai chi at 2am hasn't helped much!!!

Sorry to be harping on but at least you guys understand!!!

My thoughts are with all of you testing tomorrow - good luck 

Much love, luck and babydust to all,
Lisa


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Morning girls,

Having a bit of a nightmare day today!!!! 

Started spotting at lunch time today and began to panic thinking it was all over for us this cycle. Called the hospital, but they told me to wait and see, I also have the most bizarre, short, sharp pains at what seems like the bottom of my ovaries. I've had these for 2 days now. Def nothing like the normal AF cramps. Since late afternoon the pains seem to be coming sharper and more frequent. 

The hospital have suggested that I should come back in tomorrow for a check with the doctor as it might be OHSS symtoms, but I don't have a bloated stomach. No idea what's going on......

Have been to the bathroom every half hour to check on the status, but nothing seems to be changing in that dept. Please God don't let AF come. I'll be gutted! 

Has anyone had similar symtoms? 

Vonnie


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Ello!

Monica - welcome to both ff and the 2ww

Hope you guys are all coping OK! List all updated.....

Good luck to those imminently testing! 

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Girls  ,

Got test dates mixed up, it was today I had to hand in the sample, so posted it last nite (couldn't face going into the hossie), as you all know I was feeling really negative, with strong AF pains , well DH phoned the hossie as I couldn't face it and its a

B F P   !

It hasn't sunk in as I havn't actually seen 2 blue lines on a hpt yet!

So don't give up hope all the girls with strong AF pain 

Thanks to all my fertility friends, the worrying just starts now!

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Mel H (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Gail

That is fantastic! I am really pleased for you and DH.

* CONGRATULATIONS *  

Enjoy the next 8 months and may you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love

Mel
xxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

GAIL

I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU.......

CONGRATUALTIONS

HOORAH YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

I JUST CANT DO FONT SIZE...DARN IT


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

GAIL! 

You've done it! Congratulations!!!!!!   

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Sue,


Hurry up and change the list, just incase AF arrives,
   

Luv
Gail x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

AF is NOT going to arrive Gail, I've changed it on page 1 but will copy it across here too!

Love Sue
xxxxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

the girls at work wanted to know why i was chuckling, couldn't tell em I had just learnt how to enlarge letters  

thanks for your help....next lesson...moving them


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

aaahhh thanks sue, 

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Congratulations Gail !!!  

  

Love Ange x


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations Gail,
That is great news!

Monica


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

TEST MESSAGE!!!!!!

Tee-hee still here and no......................sssshhhhhhhhhhh!

Well done Gail & congrats x (living in hope with my mild pains!)

Zoe x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Gail

Congratulations.....

Wishing you the very best for the next 9 months!! 
Great news to keep us all going.

Also, thanks for the mini tutorial in fonts earlier - have had to have a play now (hopefully to good effect!)

Lisa xx


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

OOOps - forgot to change that font size!!!!!

Bye!

Lisa x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Gail

Well done you!!!!

Hugs

Laine x


----------



## larwa (May 16, 2004)

Hi everyone....

Mind if I join this thread too... I'm pulling my hair out waiting...test is booked in for the 25th May...11am

I've read the website detailing the early pregancy signs...and wished I had taken my temperature every day.... ..but how stressed would that make me right?

I have had no signes of pregnancy nor anything else?...I'm guessing that's a good thing...at least I don't have a reason to guess the result.

Btw I have been called back for my test 13 days later not two weeks....it's the first time that's happened. I did call the hospital to check that it was correct and they comfirmed it was. I feel really lucky not to have to wait that extra day....hopefully this time's lucky.

Good luck to all of you in 2ww...my fingera are staying crossed.

Is anyone testing on the same day as me?

best wishes,
larwa


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fantastic news Gail, thats made my afternoon, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Congratulations Gail! 

And welcome to Larwa, hope the next week or so doesn't drag too much....

Am now really really nervous about tomorrow, especially as 3 of the 20th testers have already tested +ve, somehow makes me think I'm more likely to test -ve. Hows that for bonkers logic?! Aaaaaaaaargh!!!! (am now pretending to bang head against wall in comedy Hugh Grant stylee...its not helping much!)

Hope the other 20th testers are doing ok?

claire b 
x


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Girls

Getting more and more anxious bu the minute. Testing on the 23rd, dh had brought the hpt, i refused to, too superstitious!

Quite tempted to test before tho, et was on Sun 9th May, but too scared to even go near the test.

Hate this feeling, makes my heart beat real fast just thinking about it, God knows what i'll be like in the next few days.

Keep knicker watching,just keep praying this time is right!

Waiting for a good omen, message from up above to test.

scared Sonia


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Busy in here today! 

Now there is no reason to think that all the positives have run out on specific days - remember there are loads of people in the country who don't post on FF and they will get the neg's!  Positive thoughts only please!  

Larwa - welcome and good luck! It's not a good idea to pull your hair out otherwise you might find yourself bald too! 

Clare, Murtle and Laine - good luck for tomorrow and if ansie, Rachel or Zoe test early tomorrow too - good luck!

Love Sue
xxxxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04
murtle IUI  20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04


----------



## Rachel 28 (May 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

I test on the 21st and getting a little nervous.  I had a bit of spotting on Monday night and thought it was possibly all over but no sign (touch wood) since then, although the pains have been more intense over the last few days.  Can only wait and see.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have just come over from the April/may cycle thread - had my et today and will test on 3rd June (16 days for some reason)?...so dont know if i should be on this thread as all of you test in may but hey someone tell me if i need to move on!! (start a new june thread)? 

Anyway i hope you are all keeping positive and not going mad - i am bored already just sitting around but hope to get into a good book over the next few days!

Good luck everyone   
Clare ^thumbsup^


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Clare - more will join for June! We'll create another thread in June but hang on here with everyone else!  Good luck!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK FOR 20TH LAINE, CLAIRE, MURTLE

     

Luv
Gail x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS GAIL! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Just popped in to wish everyone luck, especially those due to test in the next couple of days.....How are you resisting?

Sending   

I hope to be joining you in a few days after having 10 eggs collected today.

What a fab month it has been for many, ^group^ for those who wern't so fortunate.

Love Nicnack xx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Dear Gail and DH

Congratulations! What fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you

Lots of luck to everyone else
Love
Sophie
x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just thought I would pop by ......... 

Congratulations to all of you who have got BFPs over the last few days ... what wonderful news - I bet it still hasn't sunk in for you all yet!
Looking forward to seeing you all on the 1st Tri boards when you feel ready to venture over there. xxx

Big hugs to those of you who haven't been as lucky this time ... I hope that one day you all do get your dream come true. xxx

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

And hi Clare25 - it's nice to see you over here - hope you're feeling OK.....

And once again big hugs and loads of luck for those testing tomorrow

  

Love,
Lisa xxx


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say congratulations to Anastasia, joanneL, Kim and GailM on your BFPs. I bet Cloud 9 is mega busy at present. 

Also want to send a big hug to Jani08 - Its so hard after a negative. I hope you find the strength to have another go and wish you better luck then.

I still have ages to go till next Friday (28/5) so hoping my one embie is burrowing in. 

Good luck to all those of you testing in next two days. May your dreams come true. 

Love Alli
x


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

I have to put a bit of a downer on everything as I tested today and it was a negative. Try as I might I couldn't imagine a positive next to my name on the list, I knew it would be a cuddle. It just seems like I'm beating my head against a brick wall. 

I was so determined to wait until Friday but its my birthday tomorrow and I couldn't stand the thought of not having a cocktail and finding out the next day that it was a BFN - so I tested today.

Ah well, DH and I are thinking we might have another go not really sure at the moment.

Thanks for all your support

Ansie xx


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Hi Ansie,

Sorry to hear your news. I don't know enough about how effective the hpt's are but maybe you should test on Friday too, just in case? 

Sending you big hugs anyway....

Take care,
claire b
x


----------



## anastasia (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Ansie, so sorry to hear your news. One day you will get that reiki positive sign at the side of your name. I never believed it would really happen for me and It did!


HI GAIL & DH, I'm so pleased for you (We share the same symbol) Are you a dancing queen to? 




OMG - It's bl****y positive! Got it official from the hospital today. 

We tested at 11am and had to ring at 2pm for results - longest 3 hours of our lives. We ended up in front of a lake, playing eye spy last 15 mins trying to kill time.

We are over the moon. We 've told the world today. My families reactions were fab.. I went into work - not to do any work. Just to share the news with colleagues and friends and their responses were overwhelming - just fantastic.

We have to go for a scan in 3 weeks time on Wed 9th June 04. called a viability scan (don't like the name of that) It's to find out how many we've got. Either or (OMG)!!!!!!!! watch this space.


----------



## anastasia (Jul 7, 2003)

Good luck for tomorrow Claire B, Murtle and Laine.
lots of                  coming your way!


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

EXCUSE ME LADIES JUST JUMPING IN FOR A MOMENT ON YOUR THREAD



JUST WANTED TO SAY




CONGRATULATIONS GAIL 


Alison


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Congratulations to all those with bfp  Hugs to those with bfn.

Thought I would join you all here as I am on CD6 after having IUI. Test date 29th of May.

All the best to everyone.

Jenny


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Ansie,

Really sorry to hear your news - but I would test agin on Friday to make sure too.

I know you might not feel like it, but have a really nice birthday tomorrow - hope you and DH have something special planned.

And welcome Jenny - looks like you and I are testing on the same day, and it seems so far away!! Good luck.

Lots of luck to all,

Lisa xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Lisa - thanks for the welcome. Only another 9 days to go 

Regards

Jenny


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle we need news !!!! Really hope you are ok xxx

Best wishes and good luck to those still waiting to test


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Girls!

Ansie - I'm so sorry about your result - I would definately do the test again though just to be sure. 

Welcome to Monica, Larwa, Clare and Jenny - good luck to you all for the coming days!

Sonia - I know what you mean about being scared to test. I bought a pack of 3 digital clearblue tests yesterday and got butterflies at the thought of testing. At least before the test we know there's a chance we could be pregnant - I'm going to be a wreck on the day of the test !!

Nicnack - hope you had lots of fertilsed eggs this morning.

Vonnie - hope you're feeling better today.

*Good luck to Rachel and Zoe testing tomorrow  * (or have you already tested today?!!!)

Love Ange x


----------



## NC (May 18, 2004)

Hi all

Im still hangin in here, still nervous as hell and analysing every little twinge. I bought a twin pack of Early Result tests in boots yesterday and to be honest im dying to test every day but know I'll end up cracking up, so im trying to hang in there.

AngeK when are you going to test?

Congrats to all the positives and hugs to the rest.

My name is getting closer and closer on that list, it's nerve wrecking.

Love NC


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

NC - I've thought about testing early but I really don't want to get a negative (obviously!) because then I'd end up doing a hpt every day until the actual test date - just hoping and praying that the result would change - and then I'd be even more of a wreck!

We must be stong!!! Let's test on the day - OK??

Know what you mean about analyising every twinge - I'm exactly the same - you just don't know what's happening in there!

Love Ange x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Tested early this morning. BFN for me. No real suprise there. Haven't decided whether to jump straightt back in or have a month off.

Many thanks for all your support during this difficult 2ww. 

Best of luck to all those yet to test.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Murtle


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Murtle - hugs to you for the huge disappointment 

Best wishes

Jenny


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Murtle, really sorry to hear your result, and good luck for whenever you decide to try again. 

I got my result an hour ago - BFP!!!!! Totally in shock! Consultant spoke to my DH on the phone and said the result was very good and it might even be twins! I had no idea they could tell so early. 

Thank you so much to everyone who has wished me luck during my 2ww, and good luck to everyone who has just started out on their 2ww!

Take care all,
claire b
xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Claire b


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Claire B - huge congratulations to you


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Murtle - big hugs - I'm so sorry about your news 

Clare - Congratulations! 

Love Ange x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am so sorry to the girls that have just got negatives, stay strong, and I so hope that one day your dreams come true, cos God you all deserve them to

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

To all the girls, ( and there are loads)   that have just had their prayers answered   
FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beat you are all on   
So pleased for you all

Love
Jo
x x x


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi there,
Murtle - I'm so sorry for your news. You must be so disappointed.

Clare- that's so great for you. Really fantastic.

I am going crazy with the waiting. A friend just asked us for his birthday dinner next Wednesday ( my test day) and it felt weird saying yes, but knowing that by that evenign I woudl knwo one way or another. In real days it's only 6 days away, but in 2ww days it feels like 6 years.

My in-laws are over from England and it is difficult as they really don't want to talk about "things" and just said "oh don't worry, I'm sure it will be fine". I know they mean well and probably just don't knwo what to say but it's still difficult.

Anyway, enough moaning. Back to the waiting!
Love Monica


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle honey, as I said on the IUI'ers I am so sorry to have heard your news ... still holding onto that glimmer of hope that the old witch doesn't show.

Not sure when you have to make your mind up as to starting agin, but if you are in 2 minds, I would consider having a month out, I know I have to at my cliniic, I am just not sure I oculd cope with it all at once, let us know what you decide.

Love and best wishes to everyone else x


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Congrats to Claire B
Hugs to Murtle

I am new to this and on my 2WW. Not being tested until 1 June. Can I still participate in the May Waiting Game?? It's helped bring things into perspective for me reading what we all go through. Got o remain positive but realistic!

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Murtle - So sorry  
and whatever you decide about timing of the next bit, I wish all the best with it.

Claire B - Huge congrats  

I hope you both manage to have fun in the knowledge that the 2ww is over!!!
Good luck to everyone else still waiting,

Lisa xx


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Claire and Gail, what can i say but congratulations, i am so made up for you both, i cannot do all these fab pics but picture it, thinking it. Brilliant.

Ansie - happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, please test tomorrow again coz you were that little bit early and you never know, belated birthday present.

Murtle, sorry, me and you hurting but our turn will come when it's meant. 

Laine ? come one, we're waiting.

Janice. Ps I am still testing tomorrow, you never know? miracles sometimes do happen.  

I hope i haven't forgotten anyone, doing all this from memory and welcome to all newcomers to 2ww.


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Forgot to say GOOD LUCK tomorrow for Ansie, Rachel and Zoe. Keep my fingers crossed for you girls.

Janice.x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Thank you all so much for all your warm wishes, you are all 

Jani - good luck for tomorow - you are right miracles fo happen 

Murtle/ainsie - so very sorry to hear your news - don't give up hope - you will get your dream, thinking of you both ^group^


Good luck to everyone else testing this week     

LUV
GAIL X


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE B

     

LUV
GAILX


----------



## claire b (May 11, 2004)

Thankyou Carole, JenniferF, AngeK, Jo, Monicatje, Lulu34, LisaA, Janice (special thanks, and good luck 2moro) and Gail M! Phew, hope I didn't forget anyone!

Monicatje - must be hard when your in-laws are avoiding the subject. Hope you are hanging in there, and good luck for Wednesday!

I'll head off to 'Bun in the 'Oven' at some point, but can't quite believe it yet, keep thinking I'm going to wake up! We really should get to sleep through the 2ww and wake up on test day!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone testing soon.

Take care all,
love
claire b
xxx


----------



## larwa (May 16, 2004)

Hi all 

I have unfortunatley had the dreaded AF .....in a way I'm glad I know before my test date on the 25th.

On the positive side dh and I have decided to wait a couple of months and go for another try at ICSI. I may try to change hospitals....maybe find somewhere closer. 

In the meatime, I'll be sending out lots of good wishes and positive thoughts for those who are waiting to test. The list is looking very encouraging with all the ......hope it get's even better.

Be brave girls on that long wait...

lots of love
larwa

ps: if anyone out there in the west midlands recommends any hospitals for us to try....please do give me a shout.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Larwa, ^cuddleup^ to you - sorry to hear the ^witchypoo^ arrived. 

I go to Midland Fertility Services at Aldridge. It took me 5 cycles, but they got me there in the end!

Good luck

Love from Carole

xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

GOOD LUCK ZOE,
 

and the others who test tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you ,xxxxx

love mmmbops,xxxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

GOOD LUCK ZOE  

WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST

Love Em


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Evening everyone!

Larwa - sorry that this time the old witch has shown her face for you.......  Good luck with your time out, your hospital "review" and your next go.

Ansie - I hope tonight for your birthday you are having a lovely drink..... I'm so sorry that your test was negative, I tested last April on my birthday and it's a hard thing so can understand why you tested early.....

Anastasia - proper congrats to you as well! 

Jennifer - welcome across!

Murtle - sorry about your neg news too.....   good luck for either this month or the month after (if you have a month off).

Clare - and who was it that said it wasn't going to be positive!!!!  Congratulations!!!!! 

Monica - try and ignore the in law's - anyone who hasn't gone through this doesn't have a clue how long and difficult it is....

lulu - course you are welcome to join in the "fun" here! Good luck.......

Rachel 28, Zoe (and Sonia if you are testing early) - good luck.....

Love Sue
xxxxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
lulu434 ICSI 01.06.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04


----------



## larwa (May 16, 2004)

Carole...

I'll be attending the open day there next week Thursday....MFC is definatly one of the options. I'll also check out success rates at the Birmingham Womens hospital.

You are obviously happy with the environment there...and five times is not bad at all.

Thanks a bunch for your thoughts and congrats.

Regards,
Larwa



carole said:


> Larwa, ^cuddleup^ to you - sorry to hear the ^witchypoo^ arrived.
> 
> I go to Midland Fertility Services at Aldridge. It took me 5 cycles, but they got me there in the end!
> 
> ...


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello everyone

I have just come over from the IUI'ers and just wanted to say hi. I had my 3rd IUI on 19th May so i'm now in my 2ww. Just hoping that the 2 weeks will fly by !!

Good luck to you all, sending you all 

Emma xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all!

Well here goes............................it was +ive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All my prayers have been answered! 

Good luck to the rest of you testing 

Zoe x

PS: Thanks for helping me through this tough time x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Sorry Sue i couldn't keep my mouth shut!!! LOL


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Well done Zoe, that's brilliant news. Good luck Rachel (and Ansie if you test today).

I got a BFN, but was already prepared for that.

Take care all.

Janice.x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations Zoe and DH !!!!!!  

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Zoe - huge congratulations to you and dh  Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Janice - huge hugs to you  Assisted conception is such a lottery.

Sue - thanks for doing the list - it's a long one 

Best wishes

Jenny


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

CONGRATS ZOE B. You and DH must be on . Well done to you both.

 for Janice. Sorry to hear your news. Try to keep positive xx

Lulu


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Nearly forgot!

GOOD LUCK to all those testing today. I'll keep my fingers crossed

Lulu


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

GREAT NEWS ZOE, CONGRATULATIONS 
    

love,
mmmbop,xx


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

...the tears have been flowing this morning......

i am due to test on tuesday, but had a really hot night's sleep....exactly as i do normally just before my AF starts......

I think it's all over again. I just can't understand why it doesn't work for me.

I am holding back the tears as i write this as i'm at work. I will go for the test, but i know it's going to be negative.

Thanks for all your support, good luck and congrats !

sarz


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Congratulations Zoe!!! 

Bigs hugs to Larwa  - so sorry to hear your news

Welcome to Lulu and Emma - hope the wait isn't too stressful for you!!

Sarz - fingers crossed that AF doesn't show - try not to worry too much - it's so stressful at this stage.

Don't think there's anyone testing tomorrow - next one is Sonia on Sunday - Good luck!!!

Love Ange x


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Hi - it has taken so long for me to catch up as I haven't been on since monday 

     to Joanne, Kim, Gail, Anastasia, Claire B & Zoe B.........you must all be delighted and feeling for joy.........keep well and healthy.

    for Janice, Ansle, murtle and larwa. Keep your chins up and look forward and be positive for your next try.

For all us remaining 2wwrs- hope you are all holding in there with no sneeky early testing.....and Lisa don't bank on it not being twins as my friend had 2 embryos transferred and had triplets.......somebody can't count.

Hope you are well Vonnie and "belated"  to you ansie.


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Morning everyone,

So much happens on this thread in 1 hour not to talk about 48 hours that it's nearly a full time job keeping up with it all. I love it.....

So let me begin by saying  to ClaireB, Anastasia, Gail M and Zoe B on their . Well done girls.

Big  to Jani08, Ansie and Murtle. Sarz try the test again - you never know!

Wishing you a belated ^birthday2^ Ansie for yesterday. 

 welcome to all the new 2wwers Larwa, Clare25, Monica (very true to say that anyone that hasn't been through this just cannot comprehend the emotional rollercoaster each and everyone of us go through!), Jenny and Lulu434.

Angek and Thistle thanks for asking after me. As it turns out I've had a very interesting! few days..... 

On Wed I started spotting and had bad pains in my ovaries. On Thursday morning started AF. Called the hosp to let them know and they asked me to come in for a few checks. Ended up keeping me in overnight to monitor me as they reckoned that AF should not be coming 7 days early and they were concerned about my pains. Had a scan done and showed up fluid around my ovaries with both ovaries being slightly enlarged. So I have mild OHSS at the moment. They thought that the bleeding could be from a ruptured ovary from EC seeing as I had 32 eggs removed.

During the scan we had a look in the Uterus to see if we could see anything, but she said you wouldn't be able to see anything until day 10 at the earliest!

I discharged myself this afternoon as the bleeding had really reduced but still a little more than spotting and the pains were gone. I felt that all the monitoring they were doing, I could do at home and also I felt very isolated in hospital as none of the other patients could speak English and the tv was all Chinese programs. Needless to say not being prepared for the stay I didn't come equiped with reading material etc. and the hosp is quite a distance from my house, so DH just came to see me yesterday from work.

It's a little frustrating as my Dr is away until Monday and the Chinese Drs are not really communicating very well with me. They get scared off by all the questions, but I'd like to know what's going on.

I have to go back on Monday for more blood tests and they're going to do an early pregnancy test on me as they've still no idea whether this is AF or a ruptured ovary.

I'm very confused.  Is my hospital being overly protective or is 7 days too early to have a period

Please someone offer me some guidance. 

It's at times like this I wish I was at home. You girls seem to get a lot more information and guidance than what's given over here. You just have to do what they say when they say with little information over here.

Sorry for going on.
Vonnie


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Vonnie - sorry to hear about the worrying time you have had. I began bleeding with af 7 days after my et during my last IVF. My clinic said the same - that it was unlikely to be AF as very early etc etc. Turned out it was my AF  I am on CD7 today of this attempt but so far no AF. Hope all goes well with you.

Jenny


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Jennifer. Good of you to respond so quickly. 

On Wednesday when I started the spotting I began to resign myself to the idea that this might not be my month. So I won't be at all surprised if this does turn out to be AF. 

Was your AF like a normal one? This isn't for me. Normally I bleed very heavy for the first 2 days and then have light bleeding for the next 4/5. I am assuming that all the medication may have had an effect and this might be what my AF will be like this time, but even the colour seems to be lighter than normal. 

Maybe I'm just still trying to hang on to a little bit of hope!!!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Vonnie, I started off with light spotting on CD2 (after et) which then stopped when I rested but started up again on CD7 as spotting which then slowly went into a light af. The next day af got heavier and heavier (much more than usual) and was painful with lots of clots so I wondered if I had been pregnant. The clinic said I still had to do a urine sample and it showed that I had not been pregnant and it was just af turned up early. I then bled for 9 days and then had another 2 days of spotting added on the end. This is just what happened to me and of course we are all different so hopefully it isn't your af. Fingers crossed.

Jenny


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

That's what I love about FF. There's always someone, who's been there, who can hold your hand and offer some guidance.

Thanks a million Jennifer. I suppose I'll just have to sit tight and wait and see what happens. 


Vonnie


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS ZOE B !!!!!

You really deserve it!


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS ZOE B

       

Absolutely delighted for you and your DH!

Luv
Gail x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello 2 week waiters,

I have logged on to read the success stories as i feel really down today.  The hospital were unable to freeze any of the 6 left over embies so i am disappointed by that but more that i started off with 21 eggs and feel very negative that the 2 put back are going to be any good as none of the others were. The embryologist did say that the best would be transfered but out of 21 i expected that more would have made it, i am only only day 3 and dont know how i am going to drag myself out of this downer. Hoping you girls can help

Also have af pains - i am convinced it/i have failed. 

Mother in law keeps coming in and checking on me which is doing my head in as all she goes on about is my sister in laws pregnancy (7 mts) i just dont want to know at the moment - is that selfish? 

Sorry for the big moans but dont want to moan to my family or DH as they are being positive and dont want to bring them down. 

Big congrats for Zoe - i have been looking out for your +tive ....WELL DONE ZOE.
Hope ET goes well for you nicknack - i found it a relief when that part was over. 

Good luck all testers for the weekend

Clare


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Sarz,

Thinking of you - I know its very hard, please don't give up hope yet ^group^,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Vonnie 

Sorry you're having to go through all this - let's hope it's not AF - what a worrying time! Looking at your profile it seems you're the same as me - it's our first time and we don't know what to expect. It must be very frustrating for you being away from the UK. I'm worried all the time that my AF is coming - keep getting mild cramps and then rush to the loo to see if I'm spotting - but so far I'm not and because I've never been through this before I don't know how to read the signs. Just got to be patient and calm!! 

Thistle - you made me wonder with your story of your friend having triplets with 2 embryos.... the other night I dreamt that both of my embryos had split into 2 and that I was having quads!!!! Something else to worry about ! 

Also, what does CD2 and CD7 mean? Sorry to be a bit thick!! 

Love Ange x


----------



## NC (May 18, 2004)

Hi everyone

brilliant news for all the positives and hugs and kisses to all the rest.

I cant believe my name is getting closer on that list.

This weekend is crucial, im having cramps and twinges all the time but is it AF, Cyclogest, or positive, it seems the symptoms are the same for all three.

Ive been a nightmare, I don't want to see people cause I dont want them to ask how I am. God love them they are just being concerned but, its real difficult.

I wish I could just fast forward.

Trying to be positive but im nearly too scared to even faintly hope.

No computer over the weekend, so good luck on Sunday and talk again on Monday.

Love NC


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

NC

I am exactly the same!! Can't work out whether the cramps are a good or a bad sign and I don't want anyone to ask me about it either!! Just keep growling and scowling at everyone!!

Getting fed up waiting now - I'm so impatient - how am I going to get through the next 4 days without cracking up??!!!!

Just praying for both of us that the cramps are good ones!

Have a good w/end!

Love Ange x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Clare

Sorry that you've not been able to freeze any of the embies - I know there are very strict guidelines about what grades they are able to freeze. You have 2 inside you and that all you should be concentrating on!

I'm also having twinges and cramps - it seems quite common - but it is a bit worrying because we automatically think it's failed, don't we? Try to be positive - you never know!

Have a good w/end!

Love Ange x


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Sarz

It's not over 'til it's over... so don't give up just yet.

Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes!

Good luck over the weekend.

lots of love, Imogenx.


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Vonnie - u certainly have been through the wars.......keep thinking positive.........u just never know  

Clare25 - I know exactly what you mean as i have been having those dreams about     and can you imagine how ^shocked^ u'd be??
Saying that when you see the triplets they just melt your heart and I suppose it wouldn't be any more of a change to your life going from none to 4...........   

AngeK & NC - we all feel the same, these are the longest two weeks ever and every twinge or sympton you just dread the next knicker check.......I have friction burns at the top of my legs with the amount of times my pants have been up and down over the past few days......on top of that my boobs are soooooooo sore but they were like that straight after I got my booster so not reading too much into that........less than a week for us not long to go........not being at work don't know how much more Trisha, Phil & Fern and daytime tv I can take


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks Gail and Imogen

Just reading your messages has made me cry !!!

I'll keep you posted !

sarz X


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

So pleased for you Zoe B, bringing luck to the Suffolk region!
Love P X


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations Zoe B - you must feel wondeful!! 

NC - I keep getting those twinges and AF-like pains especially in the night. I keep expecting to wake up in the morning and will started my AF but so far, nothing. 

I think the 2nd week of the 2ww is even worse than the first, if that's possible!

Vonnie - I hope that things get sorted out for you. It must have been very scarey for you. I also live abroad ( in Holland) and I think things are done quite differently over here too.

Good luck to everyone else out there and keep sending out those positive vibes to us all!


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

zoe  congrats, really pleased to hear your news 

vonnie - I hope things are a little better, it must be very difficult when you can't ask the docs/nurses about every tiny thing that might/might not affect the process (as I did, think I prob drove them mad!)

clare25 - I got 3 eggs and only two embies in the end - I kept thinking the same way you do, after all of that only 3 eggs and was hoping for some to freeze so easier with FET next time around - in the end it worked though, so stay positive 

sending positive thoughts to all those testing - here's to a long run of ++++++++++++++

spider xxx


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

Can you tell I am so reluctant to leave this thread and mosey on over to another more appropriate and yeah it moves so fast i struggle to keep up.

Anyway - thanks to everyone commiserating with me and I have just poured a huuuuuuge chardonnary to celebrate all the lucky positives - sincerely wish you all lots of joy and happiness (although I suspect the 2ww will seem easy compared to all the anxieties you will have over the next 8 months but be positive think of yourself like Sally Gunnell met and conquered every hurdle and on the home straight for the winning line. 

Sarz, you're far too early to give up, be positive, enjoy the experience and wait till your test date.

I am going to book myself an exotic holiday for August then i will be back here again (fingers crossed) on the 2 ww, older, wiser and pregnant.

Janice.x

Can someone please tell me how to do all the fancy pics with fairydust and all that so i can sprinkle it all around and make my messages more spectacular.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home required!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8989

Love Sue
xxxx


----------

